# First Baby on our farm.



## halo_81 (Oct 11, 2013)

This is the first baby to be born on our farm we bought 5 does in Aug. 2013 2 of them were pregnant... These are the start of a 4-H project for my son.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to the world, congrats Halo & welcome to TGS!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice. Mom and Dad both boers?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi! What a cute baby... Looks big!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh congrats!! Just wait till that kid starts jumping around and playing....its by far my favorite part of having goats


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats....how much did he weigh? He looks big.


----------



## halo_81 (Oct 11, 2013)

He wt. was 7lb. 8oz.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations


----------

